# Anyone know spotlighting laws??



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

So a buddy and i have gotten into coyote/predator hunting,and we usually hunt at night with red lights.Some guys at work say its illegal to spotlight at night for any kind of animal. i also heard its legal but you have to call and tell the gw you are lighting and what your hunting.

Now to me it all sounds like bs,im almost positive its not illegal,but i guess it all boils down to how the gw feels. im pretty sure im not goin to call the gw at 12a.m. and tell him i've decided to go coyote huntin.

I like for anyone out there to "shed some light" on this topic,thanks fellas.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Your good, to avoid confrontation check in with the game warden with you intentions.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

It's legal to hunt any species as long as the season is open and the regulation don't say you can't hunt them at night or with the use of lights.

Such species that are legal to hunt at night include predators, feral hogs, frogs, rabbits, etc.

While it's generally not required that you notify the game warden, it's good common sense and it saves the warden from having to make a run out to check on what you're doing.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

We hunt at night and before we go we call the GW. That is what you should do. Try to convince the GW you are hunting hogs when he drives up and he does not know you are out beforehand. Yep that will be a good one.

The GW said if you don't want to call me because to late call the Sheriff dispatch of the county you are hunting. It will then reach the game warden. That is where I hunt but not sure of all counties.

Simple ask the GW for you area. It saves a lot of hassel.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't call the GW, never had a problem.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Not illegal and most wardens appreciate the courtesy call although it is not mandatory.

Link to find the warden's contact info for your county.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/warden/find_warden/county.phtml


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't call the GWs either. Most of them know what is going on.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

This will probably raise some eyebrows, but I'm pretty sure it's legal to spotlight axis. Non game animal.

Not saying I'm advocating it, just legal I believe.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Your probably right. Are they classified as Exotics like Hogs?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

An attorney told me it is illegal to use a spotlight "where deer are known to roam".


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> This will probably raise some eyebrows, but I'm pretty sure it's legal to spotlight axis. Non game animal.
> 
> Not saying I'm advocating it, just legal I believe.


true...fallow, blackbuck other exotics included...

don't do it myself, but you can if you want. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

is there anywhere to book a spotlight hunt for exotics?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

It is legal to spot light at night where deer roam. Just cannot shoot the deer. It does not hurt as mentioned to notify gw in advance and you will not be bothered. It is not a law and not required but it COULD save you some time spent speaking with a warden should they be called out.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

The regulations now say it is illegal to hunt deer with a light. It used to say no spotlight where deer are known to roam. It is legal to hunt predators at night with a light. The problem is convincing a game warden or judge that you were not hunting deer if they are in the area. That is why it is advised that you contact the Game Warden in advance to let him know what you are hunting. Just having a predator call with you will not work since I have called a number of deer in with a predator call.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks to all,thats what i needed to know,i'll also tell a friend at work about its ok to shine exotics,as he was askin that the other day.


----------



## Tom_in_SA (Feb 19, 2008)

Everyone is leaving out a key phrase, spotlighting some animals is legal "With landowner permission". I don't know of any landowner that regularly gives permission on exotic deer though it is legal in Texas. Other states are different.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cool... thx for the info...
now I can mow the axis down with my super-duty, brush guard and hi-beams


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> An attorney told me it is illegal to use a spotlight "where deer are known to roam".


I hope that attorney doesn't represent you in any legal matters because he's wrong.

As long as you're not shooting deer at night with a spotlight you're just fine. We hunt hogs at night often, my son is at my place hunting hogs right now. We know our Game Warden and we always call before we go; seldom do we decide late at night to get up and go though lol.

Have fun.

TH


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I hope that attorney doesn't represent you in any legal matters because he's wrong.
> 
> TH


lol, beat me to it


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> is there anywhere to book a spotlight hunt for exotics?


I'll book you a spotlight hunt for attorneys if you want.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

kweber said:


> cool... thx for the info...
> now I can mow the axis down with my super-duty, brush guard and hi-beams


Weber, we all know you drive a Subaru, it couldn't make it past the cattle guards. :cheers:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> I hope that attorney doesn't represent you in any legal matters because he's wrong.
> 
> As long as you're not shooting deer at night with a spotlight you're just fine. We hunt hogs at night often, my son is at my place hunting hogs right now. We know our Game Warden and we always call before we go; seldom do we decide late at night to get up and go though lol.
> 
> ...


He did. He was my father, special prosecutor for TP&W.

You ever practice that kind of law?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm with you bigfishtx. Had a game warden in Webb county lay that law on me in the late 70's. We were calling coyotes and had no rifles with us, thank god, only a shotgun. He said to call first if we went again and to never take a rifle with us when calling at night or he would ticket us. I believed him.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> He did. He was my father, special prosecutor for TP&W.
> 
> You ever practice that kind of law?


Show me the law please.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> Show me the law please.


 i think yall are both right i belive that is the way the law USE to read But i think it has since changed. cant we all just get along


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

I imagine all gw's interpret the law differently,and in my opinion its all about how he feels about the situation,and the mood hes in.And if hes in a bad mood i imagine there is nothing a hunter can do right that will not end in a warning or ticket.It would then be up to a judge to further interpret the law.I was looking for and recieved other peoples opinions as well as experiences dealing with this matter.I think it will help being that it isnt deer season yet "IF" we were to have a meeting with the local gw.But thanks for all the insight.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

See page 68&69 of the hunting handbook. Spotlight away on exotics.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I used to shoot lots of hogs at night on a buddy's place when I was in college. always called the GW before hand and never had an issue. Sometimes he would ask if he could meet me out there and hunt with me. Doubt he would allow it and certainly doubt he would join in on the hunt if it was illegal. Then again it was Robertson county and we rarely ever saw any deer on my buddy's place so maybe the "where deer are known to roam" clause didn't apply...


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

*''Where deer are known to roam"*

The rules used to read " where deer are known to roam" . They also stated that you couldn't use shotguns loaded with # 4 or larger shot.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

it's not illegal to spotlight hogs at night... plain and simple. 

whether you get harrased or not depends on how big of a corncob that GW has "concealed"


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Buckerup said:


> The rules used to read " where deer are known to roam" . They also stated that you couldn't use shotguns loaded with # 4 or larger shot.


OR have some 'blu whistlers' in the glove compartment, don't have to be 'in' the gun>>>just in possession...WW


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They may have changed the law as per some of the posters here. Our game warden still told me it was a good idea to call him when we do our spotlight surveys so I guess they still keep an eye on that practice. I know when I call him he always thanks me for calling...most of them are pretty good guys, and will work with you if you give them respect.


----------

